# Venting of Cathedral Ceiling on Shed type roof



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

What is the proper way to vent a shed type roof that has a cathedral ceiling? 

I will have vented soffit on the eve overhang and then I can staple air chutes between the rafters. 

Is there anything else to do? What about a "ridge type vent" where the roof meets the vertical wall?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Same answer as in the other forum you posted in.

There is a product made by Air Vent corporation, airvent.com which is made for the peak of a shed style roof.

I also have successfully used the Smart Vent from DCIproducts.com to apply it as an exhaust vent along the peak of a shed style roof. I feel it offered a much more cleaner appearance than that of the air vent metal product and blended in much more aesthetically and for a more functional finished product offering the results required.

Ed

Here is the shed roof application link.

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/shedroof.htm


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

roof to wall vent, www.airvent.com


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

it`s called clerestory vent,and lomanco makes a metal one,for going into the wall,or sitting on the half ridge,and capping the wall


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im sure you can cut a slot out and use most ridge vent products. I forget the names but Im sure you can cut a Cobra or slice half of Coravent and use it for the same principals. The extra siding and flashing work is the challenge if your only roofer. This is the correct way to do it Ive done a few times in the past however it is rarely done.


----------

